# when do maltese's become adults ??



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

im just wondering when tilly will go on to adult food 
and be classified as 'adult'

thanks 

x kerri x


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Usually at one year old they switch to adult food and are considered an adult.

She is sucha cutie- I love the photo of the two of you together- it's very sweet!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I switch puppies to regular food by 6 months for sure. Some Maltese are through growing at 6 to 8 months and some don't stop growing until they are around 18 months. 

Tina


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think we changed Milly over at about 10 months. 

I dont think she stopped growing until after one. She is a big girl, bigger than both Shih tzu and maltese, and thats what she is crossed with. She must be a throw back...lol!


----------

